# Θεματολογία δικτύου > 5 GHz >  31χλμ πανω απο την θάλασσα ... !

## compiler

Εγω θέλω να κάνω ενα link απο τον 15582 στον 15583. Απο το σπίτι στο εξοχικό δηλ. Αυτό απαιτεί 31 χλμ πάνω απο θάλασσα και λογικά εχω οπτική οπως δείχνει και στο wind επίσης ...
Το θέμα είναι θα παίζει σταθερά με πιάτα 1.20 και τι άλλο μπορεί να χρειαστεί ?
Λογικά εστω 5mbps θα κουμπώσει κατα τη γνώμη σας ?

Εαν τα καταφέρουμε και με εναν λίγο πιο ψηλο ιστο ίσως καταφέρουμε απο εκεί που είναι το σπίτι να περάσουμε link και απέναντι στην Πελοπόνησσο !  ::

----------


## pilgrim

Η γνωμη μου ειναι αν βαλεις και κατι σε Ubiquity Super Range 5 400mw 802.11a mPCI λογω της αποστασης και μονο.Εννοειται και απο τις 2 μεριες και με τα πιατα που αναφερεις.
Αν εχεις στα χερια σου ηδη τις καρτες και ειναι cm9 δοκιμασε πρωτα με αυτες.
Τωρα απο την μερια του b/w και που αυτο θα κλειδωσει δεν ξερω......

----------


## smarag

Οταν στήσεις στην Αίγινα πές μου να κάνουμε ένα Scan μήπως μπορέσουμε να βγάλουμε link απο επιδαυρο μπορεί να έχουμε οπτική επαφή. Το NodeID μου στην επίδαυρο είναι : 2074

----------


## compiler

> Οταν στήσεις στην Αίγινα πές μου να κάνουμε ένα Scan μήπως μπορέσουμε να βγάλουμε link απο επιδαυρο μπορεί να έχουμε οπτική επαφή. Το NodeID μου στην επίδαυρο είναι : 2074


Ανετα !  ::

----------


## herbalizer

> Εγω θέλω να κάνω ενα link απο τον 15582 στον 15583. Απο το σπίτι στο εξοχικό δηλ. Αυτό απαιτεί 31 χλμ πάνω απο θάλασσα και λογικά εχω οπτική οπως δείχνει και στο wind επίσης ...
> Το θέμα είναι θα παίζει σταθερά με πιάτα 1.20 και τι άλλο μπορεί να χρειαστεί ?
> Λογικά εστω 5mbps θα κουμπώσει κατα τη γνώμη σας ?
> 
> Εαν τα καταφέρουμε και με εναν λίγο πιο ψηλο ιστο ίσως καταφέρουμε απο εκεί που είναι το σπίτι να περάσουμε link και απέναντι στην Πελοπόνησσο !



Καταρχήν μπράβο για την ιδέα. Επειδή ενδιαφέρομαι για ένα αντίστοιχο link Αρκίστα - Αιδηψό (κεντρική Εύβοια), θα ήθελα να μάθω το αποτέλεσμα αυτής της προσπάθειας. Αν χρειάζεσαι βοήθεια για το στήσιμο (που θα χρειαστείς), στείλε μου pm για να έρθω να βοηθήσω.

----------


## compiler

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την καλοσύνη σου να βοηθήσεις.
Σίγουρα θα χρειαστώ την βοήθεια ατόμων με εμπειρία καθώς δεν εχω ξαναστήσει ποτέ ιστούς, κατευθυντικά wifi και και και ... !
Σε πρώτη φάση πρέπει να στηθεί ο ιστος και ο εξοπλισμός στο σπίτι !
Ηδη παρείγειλα 6 μέτρα, ναι καλά διαβασατε σωλήνα 2.5" !!! Θα μου ερθει μεσα στην εβδομάδα !
Τώρα δεν εχω ιδέα τι υλικά ακριβώς πρέπει να πάρω για να στησω τον ιστο με ασφάλεια.
Εχω ανοίξει ηδη topic για αυτό στις ιδιοκατασκευές και όποιος θέλει να πεί τη γνώμη του μπορεί να μου απαντήσει σχετικά εκεί καθώς και οποιος επιθυμεί να ερθει απο εβδομαδα στην ταράτσα μου για βοήθεια στο στήσιμο θα του ήμουν ευγνόμων  :: 






> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από compiler
> 
> Εγω θέλω να κάνω ενα link απο τον 15582 στον 15583. Απο το σπίτι στο εξοχικό δηλ. Αυτό απαιτεί 31 χλμ πάνω απο θάλασσα και λογικά εχω οπτική οπως δείχνει και στο wind επίσης ...
> Το θέμα είναι θα παίζει σταθερά με πιάτα 1.20 και τι άλλο μπορεί να χρειαστεί ?
> Λογικά εστω 5mbps θα κουμπώσει κατα τη γνώμη σας ?
> 
> Εαν τα καταφέρουμε και με εναν λίγο πιο ψηλο ιστο ίσως καταφέρουμε απο εκεί που είναι το σπίτι να περάσουμε link και απέναντι στην Πελοπόνησσο ! 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Nikiforos

με το καλό να πετύχεις τον σκοπό σου, αλλά νομίζω ότι η σωλήνα είναι λίγο υπερβολική στο μέγεθος, αλλά αφού θες αυτήν έχει καλώς. Τώρα για την κατασκευή και τις στηρίξεις κτλ θα σου πρότεινα να πας στο forum στις ιδιοκατασκευές που υπάρχει πολύ υλικό, ειδικά η κατασκευή ιστού από τον Senius. Νομίζω θα σε βοηθήσουν πολύ εκεί και υπάρχει και σε αρχείο pdf.  ::

----------


## compiler

Νικηφόρε δεν είναι οτι εγω την θέλω ! Εχω ανοίξει θέμα στις ιδιοκατασκευές και τα παιδιά μου είπαν να πάρω 2.5 ιντσες ! Εγω δεν εχω ξανακάνει τέτοια κόλπα με ιστους σε ταράτσα και δεν ξέρω οπότε και βασίζομαι στην εμπειρία των παιδιών εδώ ! 
Εαν εχεις να αντιπροτείνεις κάτι ελεύθερα !  ::

----------


## PIT

Φιλε μερικες συμβουλες αν θελεις  ::  

Το δικο μου το λινκ με τον sv1bjr στην Ευβοια (Χαλκιδα-Χαλκουτσι ~18km) εχει προβλημα γιατι περνα ή αν θελεις κανει μακροβουτι η freshnel στα νερα του Ευβοικου. Αυτο εχει σαν αποτελεσμα το λινκ να κανει disconnects ειτε σε συγκεκριμενες ωρες της ημερας ειτε οταν ανεβαζει το traffic. 

Και απο τις 2 μεριες παιζουμε με 100αρια πιατα και με καρτες SR5 απο μεριας μου και με XR5 απο μεριας sv1bjr (υποψιν οτι για να την αναγνωρισει το μπρικι την XR5 θελει εκδοση 2.9.50 και ανω). Στην αρχη παιζαμε απο μεριας sv1bjr με cm9 αλλα και τωρα με XR5 το προβλημα παραμενει σε μικροτερο βαθμο. 
Ετσι ειμαστε στα σκαρια αλλαγης πιατων ισως σε 1,40. Αυτο που ειδαμε ειναι οτι χρειαζεται 3 με 4 φορες περισσοτερο σημα ωστε το λινκ με αυτα τα σκαμπανεβασματα να φτανει στο εσχατο σημειο αλλα να μην πεφτει. 

Γι' αυτο να παιξετε με πιατα 1,20 - 1,40 τα οποια θα μπορεσουν να σας δωσουν το extra gain που χρειαζεστε αλλα και θα στενεψουν την freshnel. 

Ακομη γυριστε τα λινκ σε οριζοντια πολωση.

Αυτα απο μενα και καλη επιτυχια  ::

----------


## compiler

Pit χρήσιμες η συμβουλές σου και η εμπειρία σου !

Οταν θα είμαι ετοιμος για αυτό το Link θα επικοινωνήσω μαζί σου για τυχόν περαιτέρω πληροφορίες !

----------


## xakou

> Ακομη γυριστε τα λινκ σε οριζοντια πολωση.


Όταν είναι πάνω από θάλασσα καλύτερα δεν είναι η κάθετη πόλωση;

----------


## PIT

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από PIT
> 
> Ακομη γυριστε τα λινκ σε οριζοντια πολωση.
> 
> 
> Όταν είναι πάνω από θάλασσα καλύτερα δεν είναι η κάθετη πόλωση;


  ::  nop

----------


## sv1bds

Ειναι πολυ σημαντικό να βάλετε οριζόντια πόλωση.
Ετσι 'παρακολουθεί' την καμπυλότητα της γης.
Οπως ειπώθηκε και πριν θα έχετε διαλείψεις οι
οποίες ωφείλονται στις ανακλάσεις στην επιφάνεια της θάλασσας.
Αυτές αναλογα με τον κυματισμο ή οχι μπορεί να φτάνουν και να 
'εξουδετερώνουν' το σημα (να είναι με διαφορά 180 μοίρες) και ετσι
να χαμηλώνει ή και να δυναμώνει.

Γιώργος SV1BDS

----------


## panisxiros

SV1BDS πες μου λιγο γιατι οριζοντια..?
Η θαλασσα τι πολωση εχει..?
\το φιντερ..??

Αμα βαλει οριζοντια πολωση...το σημα θα χτυπαει πανω-κατω..δηλαδη ..μια στη θαλασσα μια στον ουρανο..αρα θα υπαρχουν ανακλασεις..αρα δεν θα εχει λινκ..!!!! Η το λινκ θα ειναι μια up..μια down. BW αστα να πανε κτλ.

Για να βγει λινκ πανω απο θαλασσα μονο με *ΚΑΘΕΤΗ* πολωση..!!!! Το σημα θα πηγαινει δεξια-αριστερα..!!αρα δεν θα επιρεαζετε απο το νερο τις θαλασσας!! ..τα κυματα και γενικα..!!οκ..?? οποτε Vertical Καθετη πολωση πανω απο θαλασσα!!
Και φυσικα πολυ δυσκολα με πιατα..θελει να βαλεις κατι σε σεκτορ ισως;!

----------


## baskin

Τελικά τι ισχύει με την πόλωση; Ποια είναι η καλύτερη για υπερθαλάσσια links;

Να το βάλουμε σε ψηφοφορία; Με ενδιαφέρει γιατί έχω ένα link 24χλμ πάνω από θάλασσα σε οριζόντια πόλωση και θέλω να ξέρω αν είναι καλύτερα να το γυρίσω.

Και εγώ μέχρι τώρα πάντως ήξερα ότι καλύτερη είναι η οριζόντια.

----------


## θανάσης

Από όσα ξέρω εγώ σε θεωρητικό επίπεδο η πόλωση δεν έχει καμία διαφορά όταν και τα δύο μέρη έχουν την ίδια. baskin κάνε μια δοκιμή και γυρίστε την πόλωση και στα δύο σημεία, χωρίς να κουνήσετε τα πιάτα νομίζω ότι θα δείτε ακριβώς τα ίδια σήματα.

----------


## panisxiros

Αμα περνας για καμια 1-2 χιλιομετρα και καμια 600 μετρα πανω απο την θαλασσα...τοτε ΝΑΙ ειναι καλυτερα η οριζοντια..!!!
Αλλα αμα περνας 31χιλ. και καμια 10μετρα απνω απο θαλασσα...τοτε ασυζητητη *ΚΑΘΕΤΗ* πολωση.!!!!!!!!!!!!

Εξηγησα παραπανω και τον λογο φιλε μου! οταν εχεις καθετη..τοτε το σημα φευγει απο την κεραια σου και πηγαινει δεξια-αριστερα..!!! σε αντιθεση με την οριζοντια..που το σημα παει πανω-κατω...αρα θα ανακλατε απο το νερο...θα εχεις πολυ μεγαλο προβλημα..!!!!!!!
Δεν χρειαζετε poll ..!!!!χρειαζετε βιβλιοπωλείο ..και αγορα ενος βιβλιου(καπου 63 ευρω εχει) που λεει τα παντα για τις κραιες και τα λινκ..κτλ..!!

----------


## θανάσης

> Εξηγησα παραπανω και τον λογο φιλε μου! οταν εχεις καθετη..τοτε το σημα φευγει απο την κεραια σου και πηγαινει δεξια-αριστερα..!!! σε αντιθεση με την οριζοντια..που το σημα παει πανω-κατω...αρα θα ανακλατε απο το νερο...θα εχεις πολυ μεγαλο προβλημα..!!!!!!!
> Δεν χρειαζετε poll ..!!!!χρειαζετε βιβλιοπωλείο ..και αγορα ενος βιβλιου(καπου 63 ευρω εχει) που λεει τα παντα για τις κραιες και τα λινκ..κτλ..!!


φίλε panisxiros ποτέ δεν θα αγόραζα βιβλίο που γράφει ότι το ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία πάει δεξιά – αριστερά και πάνω – κάτω.
Το πιο απλό είναι να γυρίσουν κάποια παιδιά την πόλωση και να λύσουμε την απορία μας.

----------


## panisxiros

Δικα μου λογια ειναι.οχι του βιβλιου..!!!το ειπα εγω οσο πιο απλα μπορουσα..!!!
Και δεν το λεει μονο το βιβλιο...το λενε και επαγγελματιες του χωρου!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## θανάσης

Δεν έγινε σωστή διατύπωση οκ. Για να το λένε επαγγελματίες του χώρου σίγουρα κάτι ξέρουν, το θέμα είναι να μάθουμε και εμείς. Θα προσπαθήσω μόλις βρω λίγο χρόνο να ξεθάψω κάποια βιβλία να τα ξαναδώ.

----------


## Vigor

> Δικα μου λογια ειναι.οχι του βιβλιου..!!!το ειπα εγω οσο πιο απλα μπορουσα..!!!
> Και δεν το λεει μονο το βιβλιο...το λενε και επαγγελματιες του χωρου!!!!!!!!!!!


Τότε θα χρειαστεί να ανακαλέσεις τα λόγια σου:
http://sv1bsx.50webs.com/antenna-pol...zation_gr.html  ::  

Vertical


Horizontal

----------


## Vigor

Μετά το παραπάνω ελπίζω να αντιλαμβάνεις γιατί πάνω από την θάλασσα είναι καλύτερη η χρήση της *οριζόντιας* πόλωσης έναντι της κατακόρυφης πόλωσης.

----------


## panisxiros

Αυτα που βλεπεις ειναι τα ηλεκτρομαγνητικα κυματα και οχι οι λοβοι της κεραιας..!!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

Πάρε το παρόν thread από την αρχή και δες ποιός ανέφερε για πρώτη φορά τον όρο λοβό.
Θα καταλάβεις πόσο άκυρος είσαι τότε.  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Ότι πιο τεκμηριωμένο έχω βρει μέχρι στιγμής.
http://info.awmn/users/images/stories/T ... oryCh2.doc σελ. 44
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=7511

add: Περίπου το ίδιο με το πρώτο αλλά με γράφημα πάνω από θάλασσα.
http://info.awmn.net/users/images/stori ... heory1.ppt σελ. 41

----------


## Vigor

Ορίστε.

----------

